# Shock leader and guide slap



## baitman (Oct 9, 2016)

hey guys ,, i am setting our rigs for surf fishing later this year and have 20lb mono on the reels and 
i am going to use 60lb fluoro for the shock leader. what is the best knot to use to keep from getting
guide slap on cast ?,,, these are penn 5500 and 6500 reels 10ft rods.



thanks
terry m


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Do a search for "shock leader knot" on here and you'll find a few threads to read through. You'll find a handful of typical setups, though it really just boils down to what knots your comfortable tying. Try a few different ones and see what you like. I personally use bimini twist to no name/bristol. 

Also, I'd skip the fleuro leader. It's expensive and you just don't need it. Grab some Berkeley Big Game mono leader and your good to go. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/#/topics/154609?page=1


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

For those, 50lb big game shock, uni-uni or very short spider to Bristol. Long spider will break off in spinning guides


----------



## NambaWan (Sep 23, 2017)

Bimini Twist the mono to make a loop and then a Bristol/No Name knot to 50 mono.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

are you using a Breakaway on them, way back when I had them on spinning set ups it always slapped no matter the knot


----------



## baitman (Oct 9, 2016)

no not using a breakaway..... just was looking for the smallest knots that hold





terry m


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hikes run said:


> Do a search for "shock leader knot" on here and you'll find a few threads to read through. You'll find a handful of typical setups, though it really just boils down to what knots your comfortable tying. Try a few different ones and see what you like. I personally use bimini twist to no name/bristol.
> 
> Also, I'd skip the fleuro leader. It's expensive and you just don't need it. Grab some Berkeley Big Game mono leader and your good to go.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/#/topics/154609?page=1


fluoro is stiffer, try mono


----------



## baitman (Oct 9, 2016)

ok will do 


terry m


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Slim Beauty has a nice guide profile


----------



## baitman (Oct 9, 2016)

i decided to go with berkley 50lb for the shock leader ,,, we're throwing 4 and bait,,so i think we'll be fine.
thanks for the tips....


terry m


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

baitman said:


> i decided to go with berkley 50lb for the shock leader ,,, we're throwing 4 and bait,,so i think we'll be fine.
> thanks for the tips....
> 
> 
> terry m


30 would be plenty


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

As Surfchunker said, 30's enough and you could drop your main line to 17 or 15 .... don't know what you're looking to catch but I use 12 and sometimes 14 with a 20 lb shock leader throwing 3 oz .... remember the smaller you go with the line and shock the less the current effects it so you can use a smaller weight ... the heavier the weight, the quicker it can bury up in the sand .... good luck


----------

